# What kind of pullies



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

Can someone tell me what under pullies are? 

How much power do they give you?
How much are they?

Just wondering....I heard about them the other day and before that I never heard of them.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Under drive pullies, they are smaller so it takes less effort to turn them so they free up some HP. The only expereance I`ve had with them was not good. They caused some cooling issues with the car I used them on.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

25% Underdrive pulleys will add 5-8 hp, they cost around $300 and require changing to shorter belts. Like Rukee said they don't add hp but free up hp needed for the ps pump, alternator and AC. 

The best results from a pulley are with superchargers.


----------

